# I need help with my machine (SWF601C) - tension and hooping hats



## apparelAZ (Dec 16, 2006)

I picked up a machine (SWF601C) about 2 months ago. I was naive in thinking it would be a bit more plug and play - but I have managed to get pretty far, but there are some things that I just can't get a handle on. 
1- tension - are there guidelines anywhere that I can go to? i get at least 3 thread breaks any time I do a hat, and about 1 on any other garment

2- hooping hats - I have to be doing something wrong, b/c I cannot get the design to a) stitch straight, and b) without some kind of image alteration

SO.....

I will keep playing with it. The truth is I really want to use this thing, but I don't have the time to learn a new trade.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I feel your frustration... I've had 2 Brother PR600's for almost 3 years and love them. We recently got an SWF 1501T, waiting for the tech to come and install it and show us how to use it. I've tried figuring out myself how to do things and it's just not apparent... Hopefully SWF doesn't get too offended seeing this but frankly, their documentation is lousy... It's written like an IBM manual that assumes you already know how to do everything and just forget 1 small reference item out of a 100 step process. A simple flow or process chart or start here, then do this, would go a LOOOONG way.

We've used Brother PE-Design for 3 years and while it has it's limitations, I've never had the program outright crash on me. I wish I could say the same for Sierra's Design Maxx. I can crash the program at will to the point that I have to terminate it using task manager.

I bought a set of machine training video's I found on the web and started watching them last night. Might be the best $100 I've spent.


----------



## apparelAZ (Dec 16, 2006)

What training videos did you pick up? If it works out for you, I think I should get on that train! 

I agree with the documentation. I even had the guy who I bought it from write out step by step instructions for basic processes, but it also assumes that I have some kind of prior knowledge.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

SWF Embroidery Machine Repair Training DVD for learning how to fix your embroidery machine

Ordered them a few days ago, they shipped out of Bethpage NY, got them 2 days later.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Why don't you arrange training with your distributor?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Joe, are you asking me or the OP?

I'm waiting for SWF to get back to me on when they can get a tech out...


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Do you do an "I" test? This should be the method you use to check tension. Next would be to check the design you are sewing. Did you digitize it, buy it or get it from a good digitizer? If the thread breaks are happening in the same place every time it's probably the design. If it breaks in random spots it's probably the tension. As far as stitching straight are you hooping them straight? I suggest using a Hoopmaster for hooping. Also there are setting on my machine that allow for sewing at angles, is your machine set to 0’ degrees?
As far as not having time to learn a new trade, embroidery is not just a slap it on the machine and all’s good. Proper backing, density, stitch type all do different things to fabric and it does require a bit of time to learn what goes with what and which will provide the best result. I also believe you have to have a good digitizer to have a good embroider, but you cannot have a good embroider with out a good design to sew. Although a bad embroider can make a good digitizer look bad!!!
I wish you luck but recommend a little training and that you make time to learn if you really want to use the machine.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

P.S. There is also a setting to sew caps and a setting to sew flats...might be that for the hats misalignment.


----------



## Madrod (Jun 27, 2007)

what size needles are you using? what type of thread?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

HGE said:


> P.S. There is also a setting to sew caps and a setting to sew flats...might be that for the hats misalignment.


All that setting does is automatically flip the design 180 degrees... it doesn't make any other changes to how the machine stitches from what I've read.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Do your hat designs embroider center out, bottom up? Do your hats fit your frame? A thread tension gauge would be a good purchase if you're not sure if your thread tensions "feel" right.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Also, another thing that will cause a lot of thread breaks is not having the needle in correctly. I started out with a Brother PR-600 and they use a needle that has a flat shank. You can't go wrong with putting it in. But on the true commercial machines you have to get them in correctly or it will cause fraying. I can be having thread breaks, loosen the needle and turn it about 5 degrees and it will fix the problem.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Nick,
Try this and if you still don't understand, IM me at imeccentric on yahoo.

MA-6 Embroidery Machine Videos | Table


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Spent 1.5 days this week with the SWF tech here... MAN WHAT A DIFFERENCE!

The first thing he looked at was the thread tensions and the type of thread and asked who set the tensions? I told him that was the way the machine was delivered so I assumed it was correct. What's that old saying about assume? 

Turns out most of the thread break problems we were having were because the upper tensions were WAY too tight even for polyester thread, never mind that we were using rayon. He readjusted the bobbin tension as well since I had tightened it trying to correct the problem. Machine stitches like a dream now, pretty much every thread break now is due to a design problem.

He also setup the sequin attachment on the machine and my wife is in love with it now... we just made some random shapes in Design Maxx and loaded them to the machine, it stitched them perfectly. Even the tech was surprised at how well it was stitching right out of the box, it rarely misses a sequin... 

He also gave us a lot of pointers on the software as well and showed us how to do some basic stuff so we can actually use it now.... Another thing he did was show us how to set the parameters for lettering and also a few adjustments on the machine for lettering. I had a 'hat order from hell' a few weeks ago that gave us nothing but trouble on the PR600's. We redid the lettering and stitched it on the 1501T and it's perfect now.

We need to get over to the training center yet for the software. All I can say is take the training class, the difference in using the machine before and after is amazing!

Thanks Kevin, we really owe you!!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm so glad things are working for you now. 
Good tech support is so important.


----------

